# National Capital Region 2014 (Rockland, Ontario)



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2014)

We are pleased to announce once again this year the NCR 2014 competition.

It will be held on May 17 at the Optimist Performance Hall in the L'Escale Highschool in Rockland, Ontario (Canada).

Events:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 BLD
4x4x4
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Skewb

We unfortunately won't be able to hold big BLD/multi or 5x5 or Feet this year due to event limitations.

Registration for the competition will close on May 14, 2013
If you register online, it will be 15$ for an event + 2$ per event with a max of 25$. If you don't pre-register online, it will be 20$ + 2$ per event with no max fee.

I'll probably be cooking stuff up for a bake sale at the competition like last year, depending if we can get somebody to take care of the selling part.

I'd like to mention that we've got some awesome prizes this year. We have medals, plus 50$/30$/15$ for 1st/2nd/3rd place in every event in the form of gift cars (probably Walmart). Thanks to our awesome sponsors Myers Auto group, the Knights of Columbus and Rubiks.com

Visit the page on CanadianCubing.com for more information.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd like to mention that we've got some awesome prizes this year. We have medals, plus significant cash prizes from our awesome sponsors (Myers Auto group and the Knights of Columbus). I'll announce the specific amounts as soon as I get the okay to do so.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, I think I will have to skip a year. My babies are too young for me to be away so long or to come along. One of these days I will see about bringing my family!


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I'd like to mention that we've got some awesome prizes this year. We have medals, plus significant cash prizes from are awesome sponsors (Myers Auto group and the Knights of Columbus). I'll announce the specific amounts as soon as I get the okay to do so.



Sweet; I will be there most likely.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2014)

already1329 said:


> The registration link goes to NCR2013 instead of NCR2014.



Thanks, fixed.



sneaklyfox said:


> Unfortunately, I think I will have to skip a year. My babies are too young for me to be away so long or to come along. One of these days I will see about bringing my family!







cuboy63 said:


> Sweet; I will be there most likely.



The prizes will be 50$ for first place, 30$ for second and 15$ for third place, all in every event.
You'd probably get yourself lots of cash (at least for a cubing competition).

Of course, you don't have to come if you don't want to, don't let money decide 

MAJOR EDIT: It turns out the money prizes will have to be given out in the form of gift cards (probably Walmart) because of bank related complications.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

Soooo, the comp is now in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 4, 2014)

How do you find what the cut off times are?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> How do you find what the cut off times are?



You only know once the schedule is posted, which is a few days before the competition starts.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 16, 2014)

Woah, so this is in two days now!

Schedule has been posted.


----------



## QQW (May 16, 2014)

I would like to know the cutoff times/positions for 3x3 and 3x3OH explained since i didn't understand anything from the schedule(too complicated for me). could i pass in 2nd round if I average around 21sec?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2014)

We've already set up the room for tomorrow, it looks pretty good 



QQW said:


> I would like to know the cutoff times/positions for 3x3 and 3x3OH explained since i didn't understand anything from the schedule(too complicated for me). could i pass in 2nd round if I average around 21sec?



The "cutoff" is just the time you have to beat in order to complete an average. You have two attempts to get a solve under the cutoff time. If you succeed in doing so, you're allowed to complete your 5 solves. If not, your round finishes after the two solves you've done.

As for if you can get to the next round if you average around 21 seconds, we can't really know for sure, as it depends on the performance of the other cubers. However, judging by last year's results, it's very likely you'd make it to the second round.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 17, 2014)

Can't make it. Last week of school. Studying for last 2 exams all weekend. Good luck to everyone. 

Predictions: 
Antoine Cantin breaks his own OH WR Average. 
Louis Cormier WR Megaminx single


----------



## cuboy63 (May 17, 2014)

7.73


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> 7.73



u say wat?

wgj

edit: On cam???


----------



## XTowncuber (May 17, 2014)

wat


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 17, 2014)

We are talking NAR and WR 4! Please tell me this was filmed. 

Oh ya, nice job Bill!


----------



## yoshinator (May 17, 2014)

**** you bill, **** you

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=506&cat=3&rnd=1


----------



## Ollie (May 18, 2014)

no surprise round of 4BLD please k thx


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2014)

Currently uploading the skewb NAR.
edit: done


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2014)

My results:
2x2: 3.05 average. Finals scrambles were ridiculous, but I epic failed them, and got 3rd with 3.33
3x3: 9.14 average. Epic failed in finals and got 6th
OH: 13.02 average. 11.31 and 11.34 nl singles. Epic failed 2nd rnd and finals, finished 1st with a 14.25 avg
BLD: 1:21.xx and 53.2x off by 3 edges. Best single of 1:54.xx. 4th.
4x4: 39.98 avg (lol), 36.47 single (still no sub-36 ). 3rd
Megaminx: 1:11 average, 1:03 single. Surprisingly good considering I haven't practiced in about a year. 2nd.
Pyra: 4.92 avg. Would have gotten 2.65 NR single, but instead of just turning a tip, I turned the whole top, and got DNF . Would have been 4.39 avg without the E-slice DNF. 2nd.
Skewb: 3.97 NR single, 4.73 NAR avg (sorry Ranzha). Pretty easy scrambles. 1st (duh)

Bill was insane. He got a ton of records:
3x3 NAR average: 7.73
2x2 NR average: 2.26
4x4 NR single: 30.09
4x4 NR average: 32.73
3BLD NR single: 38.28
3BLD NR mean: 40.29


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2014)

Whens NCR 2015? Looking forward to it!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 22, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Whens NCR 2015? Looking forward to it!



It's currently planned to be the 16th of May 2014, same location.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> It's currently planned to be the 16th of May 2014, same location.



Awesome! Can't wait! My first comp unless I go to montreal comp in march.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Awesome! Can't wait! My first comp unless I go to montreal comp in march.



I am sad to announce there is no Montreal comp in March.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I am sad to announce there is no Montreal comp in March.



Why not? There was in 2014 and 2013.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 23, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Why not? There was in 2014 and 2013.



Because the person who is organizing it doesn't want to organize one this year.


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Dec 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Because the person who is organizing it doesn't want to organize one this year.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Because the person who is organizing it doesn't want to organize one this year.



Seems legit lol. That sucks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Because the person who is organizing it doesn't want to organize one this year.



The next option is toronto spring. Know anything about that one?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> It's currently planned to be the 16th of May 2014, same location.



It is still planned to be the 16th of May 2015 as of now? or there is any change?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

rock1t said:


> It is still planned to be the 16th of May 2015 as of now? or there is any change?



Yup. Nope. Cant wait. I saw the title and thought it was the 2015 announcement...


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yup. Nope. Cant wait. I saw the title and thought it was the 2015 announcement...



I hope so. That is so sad for me that there's no MTL comp, I asked so many time to CanadianCubing since March and they keep saying: we are working on it, then one month later I ask the same thing, and they said, Dave lives in Ontario and its hard to make one because it's not in the same province, and there's no organizer, so that really s'''


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I hope so. That is so sad for me that there's no MTL comp, I asked so many time to CanadianCubing since March and they keep saying: we are working on it, then one month later I ask the same thing, and they said, Dave lives in Ontario and its hard to make one because it's not in the same province, and there's no organizer, so that really s'''



Yeah antoine said the person who organizes montreal march didnt want to. Apparently we will have montreal comp in summer/fall.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yeah antoine said the person who organizes montreal march didnt want to. Apparently we will have montreal comp in summer/fall.



Don't think so. I contacted Micah (The delegate at MTL Fall 2014) and he said: "I'm afraid I only organize competitions in Atlantic Canada. I was asked to delegate one last fall in Montreal, but I didn't have anything to do with initially planning the competition there." and Dave is "working" on it for a few months now, how can that take months and months to organize one? I don't even think that he is organizing one. (or want to organize one)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Don't think so. I contacted Micah (The delegate at MTL Fall 2014) and he said: "I'm afraid I only organize competitions in Atlantic Canada. I was asked to delegate one last fall in Montreal, but I didn't have anything to do with initially planning the competition there." and Dave is "working" on it for a few months now, how can that take months and months to organize one? I don't even think that he is organizing one. (or want to organize one)



You should do it!


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> You should do it!



Lol, I would do it if I was older (I can't because I am 15 and my speaking language is french).
But Dave is old. and they told us on their fb page on January that there was a comp in Quebec and 4 months later: nothing. Why does it takes more than 4 months to organize one (not even organized yet)?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Lol, I would do it if I was older (I can't because I am 15 and my speaking language is french).
> But Dave is old. and they told us on their fb page on January that there was a comp in Quebec and 4 months later: nothing. Why does it takes more than 4 months to organize one (not even organized yet)?



I know 15 yr olds who have organized comps. Whats speaking french have to do with it? You speak french and you seem to speak english well... They said the same about the NCR and still no announcement. Im so hyped!


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I know 15 yr olds who have organized comps. Whats speaking french have to do with it? You speak french and you seem to speak english well... They said the same about the NCR and still no announcement. Im so hyped!



Lol, at school I am so bad in english. and french has to do with it because a lot of the competitor are speaking english (75% I think) or more. I don't really speak english, but I can write in english and understand english youtube video like crazybadcuber and other.
And NCR because sometime they announced it 2 months before the comp, sometime 1 month, and maybe they are waiting for the 16th of April to announced it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Lol, at school I am so bad in english. and french has to do with it because a lot of the competitor are speaking english (75% I think) or more. I don't really speak english, but I can write in english and understand english youtube video like crazybadcuber and other.
> And NCR because sometime they announced it 2 months before the comp, sometime 1 month, and maybe they are waiting for the 16th of April to announced it.



Ur english is fine. Understanding this and writing with good grammar is the hardest part. Keep watching youtube and talk to people in english as much as you can. Hopefully they will announce it on tuesday after easter monday. I guess they were busy with TOSp and stuff.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ur english is fine. Understanding this and writing with good grammar is the hardest part. Keep watching youtube and talk to people in english as much as you can. Hopefully they will announce it on tuesday after easter monday. I guess they were busy with TOSp and stuff.



For me this is not hard, but talking to people in english for me is hard, especially when I can't really talk to english people where I lived. and I am failing english at school not because of the writing, but because I don't understand a project about "Fairy Tale" at school and I have some difficulty answering the questions.

Anyway, I hope I will pass english this year, and also hope that here will be both a MTL comp and NCR comp.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

J'espere que je vais reussir mon cours de francais cette annee. Je suis tres enthousiaste de te rencontrer au NCR. Desolee, mias maintenant je suis sur mon telephone et je ne peux pas utiliser des accents.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> J'espere que je vais reussir mon cours de francais cette annee. Je suis tres enthousiaste de te rencontrer au NCR. Desolee, mias maintenant je suis sur mon telephone et je ne peux pas utiliser des accents.



J'espère aussi que tu vas le réussir. J'espère te rencontrer mais je suis une personne gêné et aussi sa ne m'aide pas à parler anglais. C'est pas grave pour les accents. Btw where do you actually lived? Near Montreal or near Ottawa or near Toronto?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 6, 2015)

rock1t said:


> J'espère aussi que tu vas le réussir. J'espère te rencontrer mais je suis une personne gêné et aussi sa ne m'aide pas à parler anglais. C'est pas grave pour les accents. Btw where do you actually lived? Near Montreal or near Ottawa or near Toronto?



Ok so I said toronto but maybe I live in montreal. Or ottawa. Or kingston.
EDIT: i'd rather not specify because I am very paranoid about privacy and security.


----------



## rock1t (Apr 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ok so I said toronto but maybe I live in montreal. Or ottawa. Or kingston.
> EDIT: i'd rather not specify because I am very paranoid about privacy and security.



Do you live in Canada? I am asking because maybe you lived in the US and you dont want to say in which country you lived in.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 6, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Do you live in Canada? I am asking because maybe you live in the US



I do live in canada, and I will specify southern ontario.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2015)

The NCR 2015 competition should be officially announced in the next few days. It's on May 16th, and the rest is pretty much exactly the same as last year.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> The NCR 2015 competition should be officially announced in the next few days. It's on May 16th, and the rest is pretty much exactly the same as last year.



yayaya so hype!!!!


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yayaya so hype!!!!



You're not the only one!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 10, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> You're not the only one!



C U there!!!! btw can anyone lend me a 4x4? I broke a center on mine aosu and i will order a replacement part but im not sure it will arrive in time.


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> C U there!!!! btw can anyone lend me a 4x4? I broke a center on mine aosu and i will order a replacement part but im not sure it will arrive in time.



I do have a spare shengshou or if, we don't compete 4x4 same round i might lend you my aosu. I'm sure im not the only that might be willing to lend one.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> I do have a spare shengshou or if, we don't compete 4x4 same round i might lend you my aosu. I'm sure im not the only that might be willing to lend one.



thats great, shengshou is fine. hopefully my replacement part will arrive in time.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 11, 2015)

well thats good to know:
Are you fed up with buying puzzles from online stores that charge in USD and take a long time to arrive? Do you wish you could buy from a Canadian store, in Canadian dollars? The time has finally come. It is time to start Cubing Out Loud!
Starting today, you can buy your cubes in between competitions. We ship to all of Canada and the USA. We also offer a Pickup Program at many competitions to save on shipping! Check the FAQ section on the site for all the info. And yes, TOSp2015 offers the Pickup Program.
Go check out the online shop, we have more items arriving shortly, including HuaChaung 5x5x5, Hualong 3x3x3, Yuxin 4x4x4, GuangYing 3x3x3 and more!


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well thats good to know:
> Are you fed up with buying puzzles from online stores that charge in USD and take a long time to arrive? Do you wish you could buy from a Canadian store, in Canadian dollars? The time has finally come. It is time to start Cubing Out Loud!
> Starting today, you can buy your cubes in between competitions. We ship to all of Canada and the USA. We also offer a Pickup Program at many competitions to save on shipping! Check the FAQ section on the site for all the info. And yes, TOSp2015 offers the Pickup Program.
> Go check out the online shop, we have more items arriving shortly, including HuaChaung 5x5x5, Hualong 3x3x3, Yuxin 4x4x4, GuangYing 3x3x3 and more!



Cool, i already knew all that but, other might not.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 11, 2015)

i kinda-sorta wanna go, but i also kinda-sorta dont wanna pay for gas and a room... oh what a conundrum.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> i kinda-sorta wanna go, but i also kinda-sorta dont wanna pay for gas and a room... oh what a conundrum.



Please come!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

2015 announcement make a thread gogogo


----------

